# Poling a Carolina Skiff j14 or j16



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

From someone who has owned and poled some of the best TPS's:

Think of poling a disc but the 16 does not spin as fast 

Wind will be the larger factor.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a J16 and it definitely has its pros and cons. It drafts about 4-5", is cheap, rugged, and easy to maintain. I recently made my own poling platform for the rear deck (I posted pics in the Bragging Spot). It poles decent enough from the platform with some one on the bow to distribute the weight. If you're solo, poling from the platform will be frustrating, but poling from the bow is very easy and it tracks and spins fine. Even with another person, poling from the bow and having them stand on the platform may be easier. A casting platform or cooler for the front deck may be a better investment than a rear platform. As everyone will tell you, it's a bumpy, wet ride in any kind of chop and there's definitely hull slap, but if the price is right you can have a lot of fun and catch a lot of fish. Let me know if you have any other questions.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1430882919


----------



## cproctor5 (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks pt. Thats a sweet looking rig. Im leaning more towards a 14 right now and ill probably only poll if i have someone else with me. Other wise ill be up front on the trolling motor.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

If your buying new check out saltmarsh skiffs! Comparable price , uncomparable ride and quality.


----------



## cproctor5 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ive seen those before spot. They are sweet but out of my price range right now. Looking to spend 4k or so total


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Distribute your weight properly and you should be fine. It's certainly not a hull that a ton of R&D went into from the poling aspect. But for the money, it will get you in the skinnys. Sometimes it's better to just go fishing and figure it out, as opposed to sitting around and trying to be all technical. For 4k, your pretty limited and have to make the best with what you can afford..


----------



## Dale Huggins (Aug 27, 2018)

cproctor5 said:


> Im thinking about buying a skiff due to their price and was wondering if anyone has had any experience poling either a j14 or j16.


I have a 2005 J16 with a 2006 Mercury30 4 stroke..I fish fresh and salt..You can’t get a better boat,just my opinion


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just make sure you always have your rain jacket with you.....


----------

